# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Carnivor (Musclemeds)

## gspyropo

καλημερα σε ολους ποια η γνωμη σας για την νεα πρωτεινη 












> NOW AVAILABLE TO THE PUBLIC - CARNIVOR! THE SECRET NEW BEEF PROTEIN TECHNOLOGY USED BY KAI GREENE TO PACK ON MUSCLE AND WIN THE 2009 ARNOLD CLASSIC! 
> 
> Revolutionare proteine met eiwitten uit rundvlees! 
> 
> * Beef Protein Isolate is 350% More Concentrated Than Steak and More Concentrated Than Whey!
> * Contains Anabolic Nitrogen Retention Technology (ANRT) which helps recyle Aminos and minimizes Ammonia buildup in the body for greater muscle growth!
> * Carnivor is the only protein with this technology that is capable of recycling aminos back into the anabolic muscle building pathways for increased nitrogen retention and improved muscle growth and performance!
> * 20 Times the Creatine Content of Steak!
> * Added BCAA for Increased Anabolic and Anti-Catabolic Effects!
> ...

----------


## kyriakos23

ποιο μεγαλο κειμενο δεν ειχε?

----------


## flowin_through

Ωραιο ονομα, ωραια συσκευασια και ακομα ωραιοτερη πηγη πρωτεΐνης ( βοδινο κρεας). Αν ηξερα και τιμη ή την εβρισκα απο τα site που ψωνιζω θα την επαιρνα οπωσδηποτε. Μου φαινεται πολυ καλυτερη πρωτεΐνη εναλλακτικα της whey. Κατι ξεραν οι παλιοι που λεγαν οτι το κοκκινο κρεας ειναι το αναβολικο της φυσης. Αν δεν την παρω ομως δε μπορω να ξερω. Αληθεια τι γευση εχει? μπριζολας?

----------


## gj

Κατι που μου κίνησε αρκετά το ενδιαφέρον.
Αν καταλαβα καλά ειναι πρωτείνη από μοσχάρι?

----------


## Haris Pilton

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...eMeds+Carnivor

----------


## gj

Ω σρυ μοντς...
Δεν μου εβγαλε τπτ η αναζητηση.
Διαγραψτε το και σρυ  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gspyropo

την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? εντυπωσεις?ειναι απο τις καθαροτερες της αγορας..

----------


## Ramrod

> την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? εντυπωσεις?ειναι απο τις καθαροτερες της αγορας..


σε ποσοστό εννοείς ή απο άποψη ποιότητας? πολύ ενδιαφέρον προξενεί ή πηγή της. Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να πας πει?

----------


## Jony_To_Bratsoni

παιδια την εχω ακουσι και εγω για μια απο τις καλυτερες αν οχι την καλυτερη θα ηθελα πολυ να εχω την ευκερια να την δοκιμασω

----------


## tommygunz

Έρχεταιιι....!!! :08. Toast: 

(Μα καλά, μέχρι τώρα δεν την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ακόμη? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται... Θα έχω την τιμή απ' ότι βλέπω!)

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν δεν κανω λαθος την εταιρια την διαφημίζει ο Και Greene,από Αμερικη την φερνεις;

----------


## tommygunz

Γερμανία... Ναι, όντως είναι σπόνσορας του Kai Greene η εν λόγω εταιρεία.

----------


## primordial

> Έρχεταιιι....!!!
> 
> (Μα καλά, μέχρι τώρα δεν την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ακόμη? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται... Θα έχω την τιμή απ' ότι βλέπω!)


Την συγκεκριμένη της έχω "τσεκάρει" εδώ κ πολύ καιρό..... ο μόνος ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για να την παραγγείλω ήταν η γεύση που θα έχει.... 
Ναι το ομολογώ..... η γεύση παίζει ρόλο για μένα..... :01. Wink:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Έρχεταιιι....!!!
> 
> (Μα καλά, μέχρι τώρα δεν την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ακόμη? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται... Θα έχω την τιμή απ' ότι βλέπω!)


ε πες την και σε μας

----------


## tommygunz

> ε πες την και σε μας


Σόρρυ πατρίδα, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς! Λίγο πιο σαφής αν μπορείς...

----------


## flowin_through

Αφου λεει ερχεται. Μαλλον δεν τη δοκιμασε ακομα.

----------


## tommygunz

Μα ναι, την Τετάρτη την περιμένω. Εντυπώσεις τότε!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Σόρρυ πατρίδα, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς! Λίγο πιο σαφής αν μπορείς...


για την τιμη εννοω
Λαρισαιος και εσυ???

----------


## flowin_through

Η τιμη τιμη δεν εχει και χαρα σ`οποιον την εχει.   :01. Razz:

----------


## deluxe

> 20 Times the Creatine Content of Steak


Τι εννοει; Εχει και κρεατινη μεσα; Μοσχαρι και κουτι παει; Σα πολλα δε λεει οτι εχει και κανει;

Γευση λογικα δε θα εχει. Ουδετερη.

----------


## tommygunz

> για την τιμη εννοω
> Λαρισαιος και εσυ???


Λαρισαίος και εγώ! :01. Wink: 

Τιμή 45 ευρώ οι 4lb. 

Και σε γεύσεις βγαίνει όπως οι άλλες πρωτεΐνες, μην νομίζετε πως θα μυρίζει μοσχαρίλα :01. Mr. Green: . Βγαίνει σε Fruit Punch και Blue Raspberry (την 2η πήρα). Βέβαια κανονικά reviews για τη γεύση από Τετάρτη.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Λαρισαίος και εγώ!
> 
> Τιμή 45 ευρώ οι 4lb. 
> 
> Και σε γεύσεις βγαίνει όπως οι άλλες πρωτεΐνες, μην νομίζετε πως θα μυρίζει μοσχαρίλα. Βγαίνει σε Fruit Punch και Blue Raspberry (την 2η πήρα). Βέβαια κανονικά reviews για τη γεύση από Τετάρτη.


H τιμη καλη ακουγεται.Αντε μωρε πατριδα.Που πας γυμναστηριο???

----------


## tommygunz

Τιμή αρκετά καλή μπορώ να πω!

Αθήνα μένω τώρα, φοιτητής... Στο γυμναστήριο του ΕΜΠ. Φέτος το έφτιαξαν και είναι και γαμώ, με καινούρια όργανα κλπ (μέχρι και 2 τραπέζια μπιλιάρδου μας έχουνε βάλει μέσα οι θεοί! :08. Turtle: ). Λάρισα τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα δω που θα πάω...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Τιμή αρκετά καλή μπορώ να πω!
> 
> Αθήνα μένω τώρα, φοιτητής... Στο γυμναστήριο του ΕΜΠ. Φέτος το έφτιαξαν και είναι και γαμώ, με καινούρια όργανα κλπ (μέχρι και 2 τραπέζια μπιλιάρδου μας έχουνε βάλει μέσα οι θεοί!). Λάρισα τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα δω που θα πάω...


Και γω πρεπει να ψαχτο για γυμναστηριο στη Λαρισα.Σορρυ μοντς αν βγαινουμε λιγο οφ

----------


## tommygunz

Ήρθε η παραγγελία μας λοιπόν...

Το κουτί περιέχει 4 lb από το προϊόν (1816 γρ). Η γεύση που πήρα είναι η Fruit Punch. Το χαρτάκι ήταν πολύ καλά κολλημένο for my protection :01. Mr. Green:  (όχι όπως της ΟΝ). Όπως το άνοιξα μια όχι και τόσο ωραία μυρωδιά αναδύθηκε από μέσα... Ωστόσο όπως δοκίμασα με το δάχτυλο από το χαρτάκι που είχε λίγο σκόνη πάνω του, η γεύση ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή.

Χτυπήσα λοιπόν και 1 scoop σε κάτι λιγότερο από 200 ml νερό (αν και η δόση που λέει η εταιρεία είναι 33 γρ, δηλαδή 66 cc, το scoop που είχε μέσα ήταν 53 cc, δηλαδή 26,5 γρ... Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά τέσπα). Όπως έλεγε και στη συσκευασία "protein may foam after mixing"... έτσι και έγινε. Αρκετός αφρός. Επίσης, το χρώμα που πήρε το νερό ήταν ένα βαθύ ροζ, σαν τσιχλόφουσκα ένα πράμα. Η γεύση της επίσης μπορώ να πω πως θυμίζει τσιχλόφουσκα. Αρκετά καλή, αν και δεν έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει fruit punch, εμένα μου άρεσε. Πίνεται εύκολα δηλαδή. Διαλυτότητα πολύ καλή, με 15 δευτερόλεπτα χτύπημα στο shaker διαλύθηκε εντελώς, χωρίς υπολείματα.

Αυτά όσον αφορά την Carnivor. Τώρα το αν "δουλεύει", τι να πω, ελπίζω η MuscleMeds να έχει κάνει σωστά τα κουμάντα της! Αν ισχύουν πάντως τα συστατικά πρόκειται για μια πολύ ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη!

----------


## tommygunz

Επίσης να προσθέσω πως ήταν αρκετά εύπεπτη, δεν ένιωσα κάποιο πρόβλημα σε αυτό τον τομέα. Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο, είχα αρκετά αέρια καμιά ώρα μετά την κατανάλωσή της :01. Mr. Green: . Αν οφείλονταν σε αυτήν θα το καταλάβω σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστούν τέτοιου είδους παρενέργειες στο μέλλον... :01. Wink:

----------


## Qlim4X

ειχαμε νεα πως πηγε?

----------


## tommygunz

Κομπλέ, δεν οφείλονταν σε αυτήν τα αέρια. Απλά πολύ αφρός ρε παιδί μου... Δε με χαλάει όμως, την αφήνεις λίγο να κάτσει και είσαι κομπλέ και από γεύση εμένα μου άρεσε η fruit punch, σαν τσιχλόφουσκα είναι.

----------


## ahi_2

Απο αποτελέσματα στο γυμναστήριο πως πήγε?

----------


## kaiowas

αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς η MUSCLEMEDS υπάρχει στο site των xtreme-stores

----------


## Toumpan0s

πάντως μην πάρετε το μπουκαλάκι.είναι αηδιαστικό στη γεύση αν και περιέχει 50γρ πρωτ. και 9γρ bcaa ανα δόση

----------


## Qlim4X

> πάντως μην πάρετε το μπουκαλάκι.είναι αηδιαστικό στη γεύση αν και περιέχει 50γρ πρωτ. και 9γρ bcaa ανα δόση



το δοκιμασα και γευστικα ειναι καλητερο απο το hyper protein.

γενικα ολα τα liquid ειναι καπος.

----------


## asteris78

Η πρώτη πρωτεϊνική φόρμουλα από 100% πρωτεΐνη μοσχαριού, η οποία είναι κατά 350% πιο απορροφήσιμη από τις υπόλοιπες πηγές πρωτεΐνης.
Η νέα τεχνολογία με βάση την οποία έχει σχεδιαστεί η CARNIVOR βοηθάει στην ανακύκληση των αμινοξέων και ελαχιστοποιεί την παραγωγή αμμωνίας, ενώ ευνοεί την παραγωγή νιτρικού οξέος για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.
Περιέχει 20 φορές περισσότερη κρεατίνη από μια απλή μερίδα κρέατος.
Περιέχει αυξημένη ποσότητα BCAA αμινοξέων για μεγαλύτερη αντικαταβολική δράση.
Χρησιμοποιώντας τις πλέον εξελιγμένες μεθόδους φιλτραρίσματος η CARNIVOR παρέχει ολοκάθαρη πρωτεΐνη μοσχαριού, η οποία είναι πλουσιότερη σε αμινοξέα και βιολογική αξία από όλες τις υπόλοιπες πηγές όπως ο ορός γάλακτος, η σόγια, το αυγό. Συγκεκριμένα μια δόση Carnivor προσφέρει 350% πιο ωφέλιμα για την ανάπτυξη αμινοξέα από μια πλούσια μερίδα κρέατος. Και όλα αυτά χωρίς λίπος, χωρίς χοληστερίνη.
Από την άλλη μεριά με τη νέα τεχνολογία (ANRT-Anabolic Nitrogen Retention Technology) ανακυκλώνει τα αμινοξέα περιορίζοντας παράλληλα τη συσσώρευση τοξικών προϊόντων όπως η αμμωνία. Ενώ η μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, παραδόξως πολλές φορές μπορεί να αποβεί ανασταλτικός παράγοντας, αν τα τοξικά παράγωγα (αμμωνία) δεν ανακυκλώνονται στον μυϊκό ιστό.
Η ANRT τεχνολογία κάνει ακριβώς αυτό κάνοντας όλη την πρωτεΐνη απόλυτα απορροφήσιμη από τους μυς. Περιέχοντας μεγάλες ποσότητες γλουταμίνης, αργινίνης και ορνιθίνης, αλλά και τεράστιες ποσότητες κρεατίνης, είναι σίγουρα η απόλυτη μυϊκή φόρμουλα.


Δηλαδη αληθευει αυτο η παραμυθιαζομαστε ??

----------


## Bane

Δεν αναγράφει προφίλ αμινοξέων;
Υποπτο.
Για υδρολυμένο κολλαγόνο το βλέπω και αυτό.

----------


## Adinamos

> Δεν αναγράφει προφίλ αμινοξέων;
> Υποπτο.
> Για υδρολυμένο κολλαγόνο το βλέπω και αυτό.


Γιατι ποιο αλλο ειναι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Bane

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=10222

----------


## Hercules

> Δεν αναγράφει προφίλ αμινοξέων;
> Υποπτο.
> Για υδρολυμένο κολλαγόνο το βλέπω και αυτό.


τι σημαινει υδρολημενο κολλαγονο???καρκινογονο?απ αυτα που βαζουν και στις μπαρες πρωτεινης?

----------


## Bane

> τι σημαινει υδρολημενο κολλαγονο???καρκινογονο?απ αυτα που βαζουν και στις μπαρες πρωτεινης?


Δεν είναι καρκινογόνο, απλά είναι κατότατης ποιότητας πρωτείνη όσον αφορά την μυική υπετροφία όπως επίσης και πολύ φτηνό.

----------


## Hercules

> Δεν είναι καρκινογόνο, απλά είναι κατότατης ποιότητας πρωτείνη όσον αφορά την μυική υπετροφία όπως επίσης και πολύ φτηνό.


thanx bane!

----------


## oldhiphop

*Πρωτεινη μοσχαριου? Πως σας φενετε? αξιζει τον κοπο?
*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us






> Η πρώτη πρωτεϊνική φόρμουλα από 100% πρωτεΐνη μοσχαριού, η οποία είναι κατά 350% πιο απορροφήσιμη από τις υπόλοιπες πηγές πρωτεΐνης.
> Η νέα τεχνολογία με βάση την οποία έχει σχεδιαστεί η CARNIVOR βοηθάει στην ανακύκληση των αμινοξέων και ελαχιστοποιεί την παραγωγή αμμωνίας, ενώ ευνοεί την παραγωγή νιτρικού οξέος για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.
> 
> Περιέχει 20 φορές περισσότερη κρεατίνη από μια απλή μερίδα κρέατος.
> Περιέχει αυξημένη ποσότητα BCAA αμινοξέων για μεγαλύτερη αντικαταβολική δράση.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας τις πλέον εξελιγμένες μεθόδους φιλτραρίσματος η CARNIVOR παρέχει ολοκάθαρη πρωτεΐνη μοσχαριού, η οποία είναι πλουσιότερη σε αμινοξέα και βιολογική αξία από όλες τις υπόλοιπες πηγές όπως ο ορός γάλακτος, η σόγια, το αυγό. Συγκεκριμένα μια δόση Carnivor προσφέρει 350% πιο ωφέλιμα για την ανάπτυξη αμινοξέα από μια πλούσια μερίδα κρέατος. Και όλα αυτά χωρίς λίπος, χωρίς χοληστερίνη.
> 
> Από την άλλη μεριά με τη νέα τεχνολογία (ANRT-Anabolic Nitrogen Retention Technology) ανακυκλώνει τα αμινοξέα περιορίζοντας παράλληλα τη συσσώρευση τοξικών προϊόντων όπως η αμμωνία. Ενώ η μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, παραδόξως πολλές φορές μπορεί να αποβεί ανασταλτικός παράγοντας, αν τα τοξικά παράγωγα (αμμωνία) δεν ανακυκλώνονται στον μυϊκό ιστό.
> ...





> Δοσολογία: 1-2 δοσομετρητές (23 – 46γρ. πρωτεΐνης) σε 300ml κρύο νερό, 2-3 φορές την ημέρα ανάλογα με τις πρωτεϊνικές σας ανάγκες.

----------


## arisfwtis

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...eMeds+Carnivor
υπαρχει ηδη τοπικ :08. Toast:

----------


## oldhiphop

sorry παιδες! λαθος μου.

----------


## oldhiphop

καπιος που την δοκιμασε ειδα τπτ καλο απο αυτην?

----------


## Ramrod

> καπιος που την δοκιμασε ειδα τπτ καλο απο αυτην?


Τη δοκίμασε ο Kai Greene αλλά τη θέση που πήρε στο Ολυμπια δε τη λες καλή...

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## arisfwtis

> Τη δοκίμασε ο Kai Greene αλλά τη θέση που πήρε στο Ολυμπια δε τη λες καλή...


αρα μαπα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tommygunz

> καπιος που την δοκιμασε ειδα τπτ καλο απο αυτην?


Διάβασε μερικά ποστ παραπάνω τι έχω γράψει, έχω κάνει ένα review. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν την χρησιμοποίησα για πολύ καιρό για να σου πω "αποτελέσματα", συνολικά για 1-1μιση βδομάδα γιατί μετά ξεκίνησα κρεατίνη και δεν ήθελα μετά την προπόνηση να παίρνω και την σκέτη την κρεατίνη και την carnivor που έχει μέσα κρεατίνη, οπότε συνέχισα με whey.

----------


## oldhiphop

γιαυτο ροταω μιπος την δοκιμασε καπιος ολοκλιροτικα... Ποση κρεατινη εχει περιπου?

----------


## tommygunz

2,5 γραμμάρια ανά scoop (1 scoop=33γρ).

----------


## oldhiphop

ειναι καλιτερη πιστευεις απο ορο γαλακτος?

----------


## tommygunz

Κοίτα, έχει και 0 sugars, 0 fat. Μια isolate είναι, απλά beef isolate. Οι isolate απ' όσο ξέρω πιο καλές από απλές whey. Έχει και κάμποση κρεατίνη...
Καλή είναι ρε συ, δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις... Αν πληρεί τα χαρακτηριστικά που ψάχνεις για την αγορά πρωτεΐνης που θες να κάνεις πάρτην, μην το ψάχνεις τόσο πολύ το θέμα.

----------


## Bane

> ειναι καλιτερη πιστευεις απο ορο γαλακτος?


Ούτε με σφαλιάρες

----------


## savage

> Μια isolate είναι, απλά beef isolate. Οι isolate απ' όσο ξέρω πιο καλές από απλές whey.


βασικα να εξηγησω κατι.
το isolate ειναι τροπος επεξεργασιας,δεν ειναι πρωτεινη.
whey=ορογαλακτικη πρωτεινη.
isolate επεξεργασια μπορει να εχει και η πρωτεινη whey & η beef αλλα νομιζω και η essence(syntrax) που ειναι πρωτεινη blend εχει isolate επεξεργασια.

 :08. Toast:

----------


## oldhiphop

ισος να την δοκιμασω.εφου δοκιμασω προτα την whey sake ^^

----------


## Devil

δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει....

πραγματικα δεν βλεπω κανενα συν σε σχεση με την whey

----------


## KINK

εχω φαει 2 μεγαλα κουτια απο δ¨αυτη κ ειναι σιγουρα η καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχω παρει..
καλη διαλυτοτητα, γευστικη, ευπεπτη..
το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι στην τουαλετα απο πισω μου βγαιναν πρασινα... sorry...
αλλα το συνηθηζεις...
σιγουρα μελλοντικα ολες οι εταιριες θα βγαλουνε κατι αναλογο.

----------


## Devil

> εχω φαει 2 μεγαλα κουτια απο δ¨αυτη κ ειναι σιγουρα η καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχω παρει..
> καλη διαλυτοτητα, γευστικη, ευπεπτη..
> *το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι στην τουαλετα απο πισω μου βγαιναν πρασινα... sorry...*
> αλλα το συνηθηζεις...
> σιγουρα μελλοντικα ολες οι εταιριες θα βγαλουνε κατι αναλογο.


μ αρεσει που δεν σε εχει ανησυχισει καθολου

αλλα δεν πτοουμαστε συνεχιζουμε κανονικα

λολ

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μ αρεσει που δεν σε εχει ανησυχισει καθολου
> 
> αλλα δεν πτοουμαστε συνεχιζουμε κανονικα
> 
> λολ


  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ...ειναι τα πρωτα σημαδια οτι στο βαθος ερχεται η μυικοτητα του HULK.... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dreiko

τη carnivor τη δοκιμασε ενας πολυ καλος φιλος απο το γυμναστηριο και βρωμαγε σαν κατι ψοφιο και απο γευση λεει δεν κατεβαινε για κανενα λογο.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## tommygunz

Παιδιά, και εγώ μόλις την είχα ανοίξει είπα "τι μ@λ@κια έκανα και την πήρα"... μύριζε άσχημα... Αλλά από γεύση όχι και δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα, τουλάχιστον η fruit punch που έχω εγώ εντάξει ήταν, για την άλλη δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη.

----------


## KINK

¨νταξει δε θα ανυσηχησω κιολας επειδη εβγαλα πρασινο σκατο..
εχω λιωσει το στομαχι μου κ το συκωτι μου να αφομειονει 4500 θερμιδες καθημερινα εκει θα κολλωσω..
οσο για τη μυικοτητα του hulk.. ναι. εχω μυς μπολικους να δειξω..
σε σχεση με ¨σενα τουλαχιστον που το μονο που εχεις να μας δειξεις ειναι τα ωραια σου γυαλια..

----------


## beefmeup

> εχω λιωσει το στομαχι μου κ το συκωτι μου να αφομειονει 4500 θερμιδες καθημερινα εκει θα κολλωσω..


word :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ¨νταξει δε θα ανυσηχησω κιολας επειδη εβγαλα πρασινο σκατο..
> εχω λιωσει το στομαχι μου κ το συκωτι μου να αφομειονει 4500 θερμιδες καθημερινα εκει θα κολλωσω..
> *οσο για τη μυικοτητα του hulk.. ναι. εχω μυς μπολικους να δειξω..*
> *σε σχεση με ¨σενα τουλαχιστον που το μονο που εχεις να μας δειξεις ειναι τα ωραια σου γυαλια*..


 φιλαρακο τι επαθες??δεν ειπα κατι προσβλητικο για σενα!!χαριτολογωντας μιλησα...μην αρπαζεσαι...με το να το παιξεις μαγκακος δεν μου λεει τπτ...το πιο ευκολο ειναι!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## KINK

νομιζω οτι το τοπικ ανοιχτηκε για να μιλησουμε για το συμπληρωμα οχι να πειραζομαστε μεταξυ μας..
τες πα.. sorry.. ας τελειωσει εδω..

----------


## giannis64

έτσι...........

ας τελειώσει εδώ και ας συνηθίσουμε να μην κάνουμε πλάκες στα θεματα.
υπαρχουν τα  τοπικ εκτος θεματος για τις πλακες μας.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Ρε παιδιά, μια ΧΑΖΗ ερώτηση, επειδή βλέπω πολλοί να λέτε έχει κρεατίνη, αλλα στα συστατικά μονο για κρεατίνη δεν λέει, έχει μέσα κρεατίνη κανονική η στο εννοεί επειδή είναι από μπριζόλα???

----------


## beefmeup

> η στο εννοεί επειδή είναι από μπριζόλα???


αυτο..απο το μοσχαρι.

----------


## Devil

nop εχει κανονικη κρεατινη μεσα και ενα καρο αλλες αηδιες...

Ingredients:
CARNIVOR-BPI™ [Hydrolyzed Beef Protein Isolate, *Creatine Monohydrate*, BCAAs (Leucine, L-Valine, L-Isoleucine), Anabolic Nitrogen Retention Technology™ Intermediates: GKG (Glutamine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate), OKG (Ornithine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate), AKG (Alpha-Ketoglutarate), KIC (Alpha-Ketoisocaproate)], Hydrolyzed Gelatin, Maltodextrin, Lecithin, Citric Acid, Natural And Artificial Flavor, Acesulfame Potassium, Red #40 And Sucralose.

----------


## beefmeup

> nop εχει κανονικη κρεατινη μεσα και ενα καρο αλλες αηδιες...


α,οκ.ειχα δει μονο τον διατροφικο πινακα που δεν λεει τπτ εκει παραδοξως.

----------


## Qlim4X

την δοκιμασα 2-3 μερες απο εναν φιλο και




> αρνητικο ειναι οτι στην τουαλετα απο πισω μου βγαιναν πρασινα





> και βρωμαγε σαν κατι ψοφιο και απο γευση λεει δεν κατεβαινε για κανενα λογο....



με αλλα λογια :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## savage

νομιζω ειναι και πρασινο το χρωμα του μιγματος οταν τη διαλυσεις στο νερο,αν θυμαμαι καλα απο ενα παλικαρι στο γυμναστηριο που την επινε.οποτε το πρασινο χρωμα οφειλεται μαλλον στις πολλες χρωστικες λογικα...
οπως και να'χει καλο δεν ειναι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πως θα παρει  ρε παιδια ο Kai κανενα Ολυμπια;Μην λετε τετοια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εγώ δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα, αλλά θα το κάνω σύντομα πιστεύω. Πάντως κάποια σχόλια ανθρώπων που εμπιστέυομαι με μεγάλη εμπειρία στα συμπληρώματα ήταν θετικά γενικά για την Musclemeds.

MB

----------


## Qlim4X

> Πως θα παρει  ρε παιδια ο Kai κανενα Ολυμπια;Μην λετε τετοια


να αλαξει χωρηγο. αν και δεν νομιζω να πεινει αυτα τα πραγματα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαλα,δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως,βασικα αστειευομενος το ειπα..Ο Jay παντως με την Muscletech (και οι Dexter Jackson,Branch Warren,Phil Heath) μια χαρα την κανουν την δουλεια τους και τα Ολύμπια τα παιρνουν και τις πρωτες θεσεις γενικα..Αλλα δεν το βρίσκω και απίθανο να παιρνουν καποια συμπληρωματα της σειρας,περα από τις δικες τους προτιμησεις.

----------


## Bane

> Ρε παιδιά, μια ΧΑΖΗ ερώτηση, επειδή βλέπω πολλοί να λέτε έχει κρεατίνη, αλλα στα συστατικά μονο για κρεατίνη δεν λέει, έχει μέσα κρεατίνη κανονική η στο εννοεί επειδή είναι από μπριζόλα???


Δεν είναι από μπριζόλα. Όπως όλες οι "beef" της αγοράς είναι από υδρολυμένα κόκκαλα δέρματα και χόνδρους σφαγιασμένων ζόων.

----------


## tommygunz

Μην τα λες έτσι απότομα Bane... και δεν έχω τελειώσει και το κουτί ακόμα...

----------


## ProUser

> Λαρισαίος και εγώ!
> 
> Τιμή 45 ευρώ οι 4lb. 
> 
> Και σε γεύσεις βγαίνει όπως οι άλλες πρωτεΐνες, μην νομίζετε πως θα μυρίζει μοσχαρίλα. Βγαίνει σε Fruit Punch και Blue Raspberry (την 2η πήρα). Βέβαια κανονικά reviews για τη γεύση από Τετάρτη.


να σου πω ρε φιλε απο την παιρνεις τοσο φτηνη? απο xtreme stores λεει πως ειναι 2 κιλα....τσπ   αμα 8ες και δν βαριεσαι στειλε μου ενα email fl0rinaki@hotmail.com ευχαριστωω... :05. Weights:

----------


## Adinamos

Δοκιμασα τη μονη δοση γευσης burst orange. Ανετα ο,τι χειροτερο εχω πιει. Το πιο ασχημο νιτρικο πιστευω εχει καλυτερη γευση απο αυτο το πραγμα. Πληροφοριακα δεν εχω προβλημα να πινω συμπληρωματα που δε μου αρεσει η γευση τους αλλα αυτο ηταν............... αηδια.

----------


## ionos1

> ...ειναι τα πρωτα σημαδια οτι στο βαθος ερχεται η μυικοτητα του HULK....


έγραψες μεγάλε!!!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

1) Για τι ειδους αθλητες και τι ειδους σωμα πιστευετε θα χρειαστει αυτο το συμπληρωμα?
2)



> Δεν είναι από μπριζόλα. Όπως όλες οι "beef" της αγοράς είναι από υδρολυμένα κόκκαλα δέρματα και χόνδρους σφαγιασμένων ζόων.


Ενταξει, θυσιες για το αθλημα, οκ, αλλα το bbing=υγεια, οποτε αν αληθευει αυτο, αντε γεια carnivor, αληθευει ομως?
3)οταν το ειδα στο MD, ψηθηκα να το αγορασω-καποτε-αλλα, επειδη μαρεσει το μοσχαρι, πιστευετε δεν θα πρεπει να καταναλωνω βοδινα προιοντα την περιοδο που θα καταναλωνω αυτο το συμπληρωμα???

Thnxxx :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

:03. Thumb up:  :01. Unsure:  :05. Biceps:  :01. Mr. Green: ?

----------


## gmalamos

> Δεν είναι από μπριζόλα. Όπως όλες οι "beef" της αγοράς είναι από υδρολυμένα κόκκαλα δέρματα και χόνδρους σφαγιασμένων ζόων.


 :01. Fear:

----------


## PMalamas

προσφατα ακουσα για καποιο καρνιβορ οτι δε πινεται, αυτο ειναι? ισχυει?

----------


## Hercules

σιγα μην εμπιστευτω πρωτεινη απο μοσχαρι...αν δεν θελουμε μακροπροθεσμα να παθουμε καναν καρκινο απο τετοιο ειδους συμπληρωματα που τα πλασαρουν οι αμαρικανοι σαν σουπερ σκευασματα,ας μεινουμε μακρια

----------


## Ramrod

> σιγα μην εμπιστευτω πρωτεινη απο μοσχαρι...αν δεν θελουμε μακροπροθεσμα να παθουμε καναν καρκινο απο τετοιο ειδους συμπληρωματα που τα πλασαρουν οι αμαρικανοι σαν σουπερ σκευασματα,ας μεινουμε μακρια


Καλά μη νομίζεις...και τα γάλατα που πίνουμε τίγκα στα αντιβιοτικά είναι...(δε μιλάω για συμπληρώματα)

----------


## gmalamos

> Καλά μη νομίζεις...και τα γάλατα που πίνουμε τίγκα στα αντιβιοτικά είναι...(δε μιλάω για συμπληρώματα)


Σωστος...

----------


## Dreiko

> προσφατα ακουσα για καποιο καρνιβορ οτι δε πινεται, αυτο ειναι? ισχυει?


φιλαρακι απο το gym που την επαιρνε ειχε ακριβως αυτη την αποψη...εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω γιατι δεν την εχω δοκιμασει...

----------


## Hercules

> Καλά μη νομίζεις...και τα γάλατα που πίνουμε τίγκα στα αντιβιοτικά είναι...(δε μιλάω για συμπληρώματα)


ακριβως επειδη αυτα που πινουμε και τρωμε καθημερινα ειναι μολυσμενα δεν υπαρχει λογος να ενταξουμε ενα ακομα  στη διατροφη μας το οποιο προερχεται απο αγνωστου προελευσεως ""κρεας"" και παρεπιπτοντως μια εταιρεια παγκοσμιως το κανει αυτο,να φτιαχνει πρωτεινη απο κρεας..κατι μου βρωμοκοπαει στην ολη υποθεση εξαλλου τα εχει πει και ο πλεον αρμοδιος bane..

----------


## Muscleboss

> προσφατα ακουσα για καποιο καρνιβορ οτι δε πινεται, αυτο ειναι? ισχυει?


Ναι ισχύει για τη γευση blue rasberry.

--

Στο e-shop τη βάλαμε την πρωτείνη, ελπίζω να μη μας πυροβολήσετε για αυτό. Εγώ δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα, αλλά θα το κάνω τις επόμενες ημέρες.

ΜΒ

----------


## tommygunz

> προσφατα ακουσα για καποιο καρνιβορ οτι δε πινεται, αυτο ειναι? ισχυει?


Η fruit punch που έχω εγώ πάντως πίνεται κομπλέ, απλά πρέπει να την αφήσεις κάποια ώρα για να φύγει ο αφρός... Είναι άκρως αφρίζουσα... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  
Δε νομίζω πάντως να την ξαναπροτιμούσα αν όντως αυτά που είπε ο bane ισχύουν...

----------


## deluxe

Ποση κρεατινη μπορει να εχει το καθε scoop; Πανω απο 5γρ;

----------


## tommygunz

> Ποση κρεατινη μπορει να εχει το καθε scoop; Πανω απο 5γρ;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 2,5 γρ.

----------


## deluxe

Οποτε δε χρειαζεται να παιρνεις επιπλεον κρεατινη με αυτη τη πρωτεϊνη.

Τωρα αυτα για τους χονδρους και τα κοκκαλα απο τα ζωα, κατι θα ξερει ο bane, αλλα δε θελω να το πιστεψω.

----------


## tommygunz

> Οποτε δε χρειαζεται να παιρνεις επιπλεον κρεατινη με αυτη τη πρωτεϊνη.
> 
> Τωρα αυτα για τους χονδρους και τα κοκκαλα απο τα ζωα, κατι θα ξερει ο bane, αλλα δε θελω να το πιστεψω.


Καλά, εγώ την έπερνα όταν έκανα και κύκλο κρεατίνης με την κρεατίνη στα 10 γρ. τη μέρα. Είχα 5 γρ. κρεατίνη το πρωί και 5 γρ. στο μεταπροπονητικό + ό,τι είχε η carnivor. Κομπλέ ήμουνα, κανενός τύπου ενόχληση ή διαταραχή, απλά μπορεί κάποια ποσότητα κρεατίνης να πήγαινε χαμένη.

----------


## deluxe

Οχι μπορει, σιγουρα πηγαινε χαμενη. Εδω οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν στα 5γρ την ημερα.

----------


## tommygunz

> Οχι μπορει, σιγουρα πηγαινε χαμενη. Εδω οι περισσοτεροι προτεινουν στα 5γρ την ημερα.


Ευτυχώς που είδα και αποτελέσματα τουλάχιστον!

----------


## ionos1

παιδες την αγόρασα σημερα....γεύση fruit punch πολύ ωραία ειδικά σε σχέση με την dymatize green apple που είχα πριν!! δείχνει καλή μέχρι στιγμής και όσο για τον αφρό λίγο κουακερ μεσα στο shaker και παλευεται ! είμαι ικανοποιημένος μέχρι στιγμής 
.....αρκει να μην αλλάξω χρώμα!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ionos1

> παιδες την αγόρασα σημερα....γεύση fruit punch πολύ ωραία ειδικά σε σχέση με την dymatize green apple που είχα πριν!! δείχνει καλή μέχρι στιγμής και όσο για τον αφρό λίγο κουακερ μεσα στο shaker και παλευεται ! είμαι ικανοποιημένος μέχρι στιγμής 
> .....αρκει να μην αλλάξω χρώμα!


 γραψτε λάθος ... αυτήν την εβδομάδα (τρίτη)

----------


## Ramrod

όσοι την έχετε δοκιμάσει, η κρεατίνη που περιέχει σας έχει επηρεάσει έστω στο ελάχιστο? Φαντάζομαι η ποσότητα θα είναι μικρή αλλά πόσο...

----------


## ionos1

> όσοι την έχετε δοκιμάσει, η κρεατίνη που περιέχει σας έχει επηρεάσει έστω στο ελάχιστο? Φαντάζομαι η ποσότητα θα είναι μικρή αλλά πόσο...


ανέβηκα ελαφρώς στα κιλά αλλά δεν μπορώ να πώ σίγουρα γιατί λίγος ο καφές πριν τη γυμναστική και λίγο η βιταμίνη που πρόσθεσα παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο...

----------


## Ramrod

> ανέβηκα ελαφρώς στα κιλά αλλά δεν μπορώ να πώ σίγουρα γιατί λίγος ο καφές πριν τη γυμναστική και λίγο η βιταμίνη που πρόσθεσα παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο...


και άλλοι παράγοντες που δε μετριούνται, όπως η ξεκούραση, η διατροφή, η ψυχολογία...

Κάποιος ποιό κατατοπιστηκός...τι ρωτάω ε?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ionos1

> και άλλοι παράγοντες που δε μετριούνται, όπως η ξεκούραση, η διατροφή, η ψυχολογία...
> 
> Κάποιος ποιό κατατοπιστηκός...τι ρωτάω ε?


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   φιλε μου θα σε γελάσω καλυτερα καποιος αλλος να απαντήσει σε αυτο!!

----------


## tommygunz

> και άλλοι παράγοντες που δε μετριούνται, όπως η ξεκούραση, η διατροφή, η ψυχολογία...
> 
> Κάποιος ποιό κατατοπιστηκός...τι ρωτάω ε?


Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με απόλυτη σιγουριά δυστυχώς, αν και λίγες δόσεις μου έχουν μείνει ακόμη... Και αυτό γιατί μαζί με την carnivor έπερνα και κρεατίνη κανονική (10 γρ. την ημέρα), οπότε σίγουρος δεν μπορώ να είμαι. Ότι την περίοδο που τη χρησιμοποιούσα είχα ανέβει αρκετά στα κιλά που σήκωνα ισχύει, αλλά από τι ακριβώς δεν ξέρω... Πολύ πιθανό μια isolate+ 5 γρ. κρεατίνη μονοϋδρική post-workout να είναι καλύτερη... Αλλά ότι ανέβηκα, ανέβηκα όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω.

----------


## onymos

μονο πονηρα να το σκεφτει κανεις χωρισ να τν εχω δοκιμασει αφοθ λενε πως ειναι τοσο ποιοτικη γιατι οι αλλες εταιριεσ τοσα χρονια χρησημοποιουν  μονο κατακορον ορρο γαλλακτος? ειναι ασχετοι? εγω παντως πιστευω πωσ ειναι ενας καλος τροπος να προσελκυσουν πελατες λογω τησ πρωτοτυπιας..που απο περιεργεια δε 8α πουν οχι στο να τη δοκιμασουν!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ανέβηκα ελαφρώς στα κιλά αλλά δεν μπορώ να πώ σίγουρα γιατί λίγος ο καφές πριν τη γυμναστική και λίγο η *βιταμίνη* που πρόσθεσα παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο...


 δεν εχει καμια σχεση

----------


## Ramrod

> μονο πονηρα να το σκεφτει κανεις χωρισ να τν εχω δοκιμασει αφοθ λενε πως ειναι τοσο ποιοτικη γιατι οι αλλες εταιριεσ τοσα χρονια χρησημοποιουν  μονο κατακορον ορρο γαλλακτος? ειναι ασχετοι? εγω παντως πιστευω πωσ ειναι ενας καλος τροπος να προσελκυσουν πελατες λογω τησ πρωτοτυπιας..που απο περιεργεια δε 8α πουν οχι στο να τη δοκιμασουν!


Παίζουν παράγοντες όπως έρευνα, κόστος παραγωγής, πρώτες ύλες αλλά και η ψυχολογία του καταναλωτή, πράγματα τα οποία δύσκολο να γνωρίζουμε...

Ο ορρός γάλακτος είναι "σιγουράκι" για της εταιρείες...το να επενδύσεις χρόνο και πόρους σε μια άλλη πηγή δεν είναι πάντοτε ότι καλύτερο...

 :01. Wink: 




> δεν εχει καμια σχεση


Και όμως εξαρτάται απο τη βιταμινη...σίγουρα παίζουν και οι βιταμίνες το ρόλο τους...

----------


## ionos1

> Παίζουν παράγοντες όπως έρευνα, κόστος παραγωγής, πρώτες ύλες αλλά και η ψυχολογία του καταναλωτή, πράγματα τα οποία δύσκολο να γνωρίζουμε...
> 
> Ο ορρός γάλακτος είναι "σιγουράκι" για της εταιρείες...το να επενδύσεις χρόνο και πόρους σε μια άλλη πηγή δεν είναι πάντοτε ότι καλύτερο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και όμως εξαρτάται απο τη βιταμινη...σίγουρα παίζουν και οι βιταμίνες το ρόλο τους...




+1

----------


## Muscleboss

Την δοκίμασα προ λίγων ημερών και έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος, με εξαίρεση λίγο αφρό που κάνει.
Καταλαβαίνεις οτι προκειται για ένα μη-συνιθισμένο προιόν. Πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα, πολυ ελαφριά, πολυ καλή γεύση (fruit punch). 

Σκοπέυω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω για 2-3 μηνες μετα προπονητικά συγκρινοντας την με προιόντα whey isolates που χρησιμοποιούσα μέχρι τώρα.

ΜΒ

----------


## gsisr

ΜΒ πώς πήγε μ αυτή τη πρωτείνη τλκ; έτυχε να διαβάζω το  θέμα κ είπα ν ρωτήσω :01. Smile:

----------


## karpoutzidis

την έχω δοκιμάσει και εγώ!δεν κατέβενει τόσο εύκολα από μένα.είναι λίγο περίεργη η γεύση της!θυμίζει αμινοξέα.ωραία διαλυτότητα κάνει λίγο αφρό.έμενα μου έκατσε καλά άλλα από 2 φίλος που ρώτησα λένε ότι τους προκαλούσε φούσκωμα!

----------


## andreasaxo

Αυτή εδώ τώρα κάνη για όλες της φάσεις της ημέρας;
Για το πρωί με το ξύπνημα;
Πριν την προπό και μετά;
Μόνο πριν;
Μόνο μετά;
Πριν των ύπνο;
Ρωτώ γιατί ναι μεν είναι isolate όπως και κάποιες whey άλλα έχει και κρεατίνη μέσα.

----------


## jackaction

εγω θελω να την παρω απο σεπτεμβριο και να τη χρησιμοποιω μονο τις βδομαδες εντος κρεατινης για μετα την προπονηση.νομιζω καλυτερα μην την χρησιμοποιεις ολη μερα γιατι θα παιρνεις αρκετα γραμμαρια κρεατινη και ειναι και ακριβη  :01. Razz:

----------


## andreasaxo

> εγω θελω να την παρω απο σεπτεμβριο και να τη χρησιμοποιω μονο τις βδομαδες εντος κρεατινης για μετα την προπονηση.νομιζω καλυτερα μην την χρησιμοποιεις ολη μερα γιατι θα παιρνεις αρκετα γραμμαρια κρεατινη και ειναι και ακριβη


Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια ποτέ δεν παίρνω πριν την προπο, πάντα αμέσως μετά την προπο παίρνω την πρωτεΐνη μου και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αυτό σκεπτόμουν ότι ταιριάζει σε αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη, η λήψη της να γίνετε μετά την προπο, ήθελα όμως και μερικές γνώμες ακόμα και γι’αυτό ρώτησα.
Μόνο σε περίοδο όγκου πάει αυτή;
Αν και βλέπω ότι έχει 0% fat.

----------


## ska

Η carnivor τελικα αξιζει μια δοκιμη ή μαπα το μοσχαρι?Την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τωρα τελευταια να κανει review?

----------


## sofos

> Η carnivor τελικα αξιζει μια δοκιμη ή μαπα το μοσχαρι?Την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τωρα τελευταια να κανει review?




 τσεκαρε αυτο το review,ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει,κανουν καλα review αυτοι εδω γενικοτερα

----------


## amateur666

]


> τσεκαρε αυτο το review,ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει,*κανουν καλα review αυτοι εδω γενικοτερα*


πωωω θεοσ!!..κ εγω τουσ παρακολουθω αυτουσ σημερα κοιταγα μαλιστα κατι βιντεακια  γ  beta-alanine, no xplode 2.0,carnivor(τ συγκεκριμενο,,) kai PH....οντωσ κανουν καλα review k δεν ξερω μου εμπνεουν κ αξιοπιστια γενικοτερα!!

----------


## ska

Thanks sofe :03. Thumb up: ,το σημειο ομως που δεν καταλαβα ειναι εκει που λενε πως επειδη η πρωτεινη απο μοσχαρι δεν εχει τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα(οπως η whey) της προσθετουν εξτρα bcaa τα οποια ομως ειναι σε ελευθερη μορφη.Αυτο για ποιο λογο ειναι κακο?

----------


## sofos

> Thanks sofe,το σημειο ομως που δεν καταλαβα ειναι εκει που λενε πως επειδη η πρωτεινη απο μοσχαρι δεν εχει τα απαραιτητα αμινοξεα(οπως η whey) της προσθετουν εξτρα bcaa τα οποια ομως ειναι σε ελευθερη μορφη.Αυτο για ποιο λογο ειναι κακο?


δε ξερω φιλε μου απλα εγω προσωπικα δε τις εμπιστευομαι αυτες γιατι οπως λεει και στο βιντεο μπορει να ναι και μοφης υδρολημενου κολλαγονου.....

----------


## General1991

παιδια τιν εχω αγορασει...γευση σοκολατα,απαλη γευση....σιγουρα οχι ασχημη.αποτελεσματα ειναι νωρις ακομα να τα κρινω

----------


## sofos

> παιδια τιν εχω αγορασει...γευση σοκολατα,απαλη γευση....σιγουρα οχι ασχημη.αποτελεσματα ειναι νωρις ακομα να τα κρινω


δε βγαινει σε σοκολατα αυτη..

----------


## gsisr

Πρωτείνη από μοσχάρι και να χει γεύση σοκολάτα η fruit punch

----------


## Anithos

> παιδια τιν εχω αγορασει...γευση σοκολατα,απαλη γευση....σιγουρα οχι ασχημη.αποτελεσματα ειναι νωρις ακομα να τα κρινω


μπορεις να μας πεις κατι περισσοτερο σχετικά με διαλυτοτητα ,αν κανει αφρο πολυ κλπ ,γευστικά την συγκρινεις με καποια αλλη ;

----------


## andreasaxo

> δε βγαινει σε σοκολατα αυτη..


Βγαίνει…
Και μάλιστα και σε βανίλια.
*****************************************
*Εγώ ενημερώνω από τώρα, την ξεκινώ από Οκτώβριο και θα την χρησιμοποιώ ως εξής.
Επειδή το κάθε sqoop δίνει 2,5gr creatine δεν θα παίρνω κρεατίνη έξτρα, με 2 sqoop καθημερινά θα έχω τα 5gr creatine που χρειάζομαι.
Δυο μήνες carnivore και έναν μήνα off θα κάνω αλλά θα δουλέψω αποκλειστικά την carnivore για όλη την διάρκεια του χειμώνα.
Την έχω βρει εδο Ελλάδα που την φέρνει ένα κατάστημα σε σοκολάτα και θα προτιμήσω αυτήν, της άλλες γεύσης δεν θέλω να της αγγίξω.

****Τα έχουμε πει για τα link*** Mods Team*

----------


## andreasaxo

Την παρέλαβα, 2 δύκιλες (σχεδόν δύκιλες).
Μα καλά, επειδή δεν θυμάμαι, τι έγραψα από πάνω που δεν έπρεπε;
Δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## jackaction

μαλλον εδωσες λινκ απο "Εξω" γιατι ελλαδα οντος δεν βρηκα ουτε εγω σοκολατα.
δωσε ριβιου στο λαο...θα ειχα παρει 2-3 αλλα μερικοι ανεφεραν τρεξιματα στην τουαλετα αλιως δεν θα με ενοιαζε ουτε γευση ουτε τπτ  :01. Razz:

----------


## andreasaxo

> μαλλον εδωσες λινκ απο "Εξω" γιατι ελλαδα οντος δεν βρηκα ουτε εγω σοκολατα.
> δωσε ριβιου στο λαο...θα ειχα παρει 2-3 αλλα μερικοι ανεφεραν τρεξιματα στην τουαλετα αλιως δεν θα με ενοιαζε ουτε γευση ουτε τπτ


Ναι όντος, πρέπει να είχα δώσει link από το bodybuilding.com.
Δυο δυκιλες πήρα τώρα από των χορηγό μας, τα x-treme.
Σοκολάτα παρακαλώ και μυρίζει τέλεια, από γεύση δεν ξέρω τι λέει, θα ξέρω στης 3 Οκτωβρίου που ξανά μπαίνω κανονικά και θα πάρω το πρωί την πρωτεΐνη μου.
Περιμένω με αγωνία αυτή την ημέρα.

----------


## Anithos

> Ναι όντος, πρέπει να είχα δώσει link από το bodybuilding.com.
> Δυο δυκιλες πήρα τώρα από των χορηγό μας, τα x-treme.
> Σοκολάτα παρακαλώ και μυρίζει τέλεια, από γεύση δεν ξέρω τι λέει, θα ξέρω στης 3 Οκτωβρίου που ξανά μπαίνω κανονικά και θα πάρω το πρωί την πρωτεΐνη μου.
> Περιμένω με αγωνία αυτή την ημέρα.


παρα πολυ καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα,δεν το περιμενα ,για τη σοκολατα μιλαω.

----------


## jackaction

Ο μονος λογος που δεν τιν παρρηγγειλα ειναι γιατι διαβασα οτι μερικους τους εστελνε τουαλετα...αν αγορασω τα liquid shots της ιδιας πρωτεινης που πουλανε ετοιμα μπορω να τσεκαρω αν θα υπαρχει αυτη η παρενεργεια πανω μου? η μπορει τα σοτς να μην με πειραξουν αλλα η σκονη να με στειλει?

ΥΓ αν καποιος ειχε παρομοιο περιστατικο ας το πει.

----------


## andreasaxo

Πρώτη δοκιμή σήμερα λιπών, όπως είχα πει.
Ωραία γεύση η σοκολάτα, μου θυμίζει πάρα πολύ την γεύση της μαύρης σοκολάτας, της σοκολάτας υγείας.
Πολύ αφρό όμως, μα πολύ αφρό.
Διαλύετε καλά και δεν μου αφήνει καθόλου κόκκους άσπαστους και τέτοια.

----------


## Anithos

> Πρώτη δοκιμή σήμερα λιπών, όπως είχα πει.
> Ωραία γεύση η σοκολάτα, μου θυμίζει πάρα πολύ την γεύση της μαύρης σοκολάτας, της σοκολάτας υγείας.
> Πολύ αφρό όμως, μα πολύ αφρό.
> Διαλύετε καλά και δεν μου αφήνει καθόλου κόκκους άσπαστους και τέτοια.


συμφωνω μαζι μου σε ολα εκτος απο τον αφρο που λες, κανει αφρο ο οποιος σε λιγο διαλυεται οχι υπερβολικα πολυ ομως σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινες πχ ρεφλεχ,weider,dymatize

----------


## andreasaxo

> συμφωνω μαζι μου σε ολα εκτος απο τον αφρο που λες, κανει αφρο ο οποιος σε λιγο διαλυεται οχι υπερβολικα πολυ ομως σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινες πχ ρεφλεχ,weider,dymatize


Ναι όντος, διαλύετε σχετικά γρήγορα ο αφρός.

----------


## andreasaxo

> το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι στην τουαλετα απο πισω μου βγαιναν πρασινα... sorry...
> αλλα το συνηθηζεις...


 
Μπορούν μήπως οι expert εδο να μας πουν που μπορεί να οφείλετε αυτό;
Σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα σύμπτωμα αυτό σε εμένα, βασικά ποιο πράσινα δεν γίνονται.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που οφείλετε όμως.
Έχω φτάσει περίπου στην μέση των δυο δύκιλων (περίπου δύκιλα) κουτιών.

----------


## murder

> Λαρισαίος και εγώ!
> 
> Τιμή 45 ευρώ οι 4lb. 
> 
> Και σε γεύσεις βγαίνει όπως οι άλλες πρωτεΐνες, μην νομίζετε πως θα μυρίζει μοσχαρίλα. Βγαίνει σε Fruit Punch και Blue Raspberry (την 2η πήρα). Βέβαια κανονικά reviews για τη γεύση από Τετάρτη.


ρε παιδια στα x-tremee εχει 66ε  :01. Sad:  που την βρηκατε 35?

----------


## beefmeup

καποια σπαμ σβηστικαν..

να το ξαναγραψω...

*οσοι ενδιαφερομενοι,να στειλετε πμ σε αυτον που θελετε για να ρωτησετε τιμη,χωρις να σπαμαρετε μεσα στο θεμα..*

----------


## murder

> καποια σπαμ σβηστικαν..
> 
> να το ξαναγραψω...
> 
> *οσοι ενδιαφερομενοι,να στειλετε πμ σε αυτον που θελετε για να ρωτησετε τιμη,χωρις να σπαμαρετε μεσα στο θεμα..*


καταλαθοσ σπαμαρα σορρυ...απλα δεν εκατσε καμια απαντηση..τσπα θα στειλουμε εννοειται..απλα για να μν ενοχλησουμε ρωτησαμε εδω  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

μαν,το μελος που το εγραψε αυτο το εγραψε το 2010..
αυτο δεν το ειδε κανεις σας?
τι απαντηση να παρεις δλδ.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ

> Πρώτη δοκιμή σήμερα λιπών, όπως είχα πει.
> Ωραία γεύση η σοκολάτα, μου θυμίζει πάρα πολύ την γεύση της μαύρης σοκολάτας, της σοκολάτας υγείας.
> Πολύ αφρό όμως, μα πολύ αφρό.
> Διαλύετε καλά και δεν μου αφήνει καθόλου κόκκους άσπαστους και τέτοια.



ΑΠλά επαυξάνω. Παιδιά την δοκίμασα μόλις χτες από ένα φίλο σε γεύση σοκολάτα κ ενώ συνήθως έχω ιδιαιτερότητα στις γεύσεις ( προτιμώ Βανίλια κυρίως) ήταν άπαιχτη κ θύμιζε μαύρη σοκολάτα της ΙΟΝ. Άμμεση διαλυτότητα διχως πολύ χτύπημα, καθόλου σβόλιασμα, καμία στοματική ενόχληση ή φούσκωμα (κάθε άλλο μάλιστα) και κάποια πληρότητα που με κράτησε αρκετά στο καθημερινό ωράριο. Θα την προτιμήσω την επόμενη φορά έστω και για αλλαγή..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Carnivor Beast

Ως αναφωρα τα πρασινα κοπρανα που ειχαναι μερικοι σαν παρενεργεια αποσω διαβασα ειναι μια φυσιολογικη αντιδραση του οργανησμου οποτε μην αγχωνεσται .....στη χειροταρη θα ειναι απο καποια αλεργια σε συστατηκο του σκευασματος... εγω ψυνομαι να την δοκιμασω παντος..

----------


## death4glory

εδω και μηνα που την παιρνω εχω παρατηρησει αρκετη διαφορα... πηρα καλη μαζα και εμεινα σταθερος στα κιλα.. 82-83... εκανα και συνδιασμο με whey βεβαια... επαιρνα την carnivor στο σχολειο(στις τουαλετες χωρις να θελω να προκαλεσω) και την     whey μετα την προπονηση.. να πω οτι ημουν 2 μηνες χωρις προπονηση και εδω και 1 μηνα κανω αρκετα καλη διατροφη και ειδα αρκετη διαφορα... ισως να φταει οτι δεν εκανα γυμναστηριο(εκανα αλλου ειδος προπονησεις), ισως να φταει η ηλικια (16-   17), ισως να φταει ο υπνος(9:30 το βραδυ πεφτω για υπνο). Αυτα απο εμενα!

γευση 9/10
διαλιτοτητα 9/10 

 :01. Smile:

----------


## GodSlayer

και εγω την δοκιμασα αλλα με προβληματισε το collagen στα συστατικα... καλα μην νομιζετε οτι ειναι στεικ χεχε μαλλον για χοντρους σφαγιασμενων ζωων μου κανει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## andreasaxo

> και εγω την δοκιμασα αλλα με προβληματισε το collagen στα συστατικα... καλα μην νομιζετε οτι ειναι στεικ χεχε μαλλον για χοντρους σφαγιασμενων ζωων μου κανει


Οχι μαλλον, ετσι ειναι, απο χοντρους ειναι, αλλα δεν ξερω, καποιοι δυσανασχετουν, εγω παλι παρ'ολο που το γνωριζα, πηρα 2 κουτια στο παρελθον και ειχα μεινει αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## GodSlayer

πρωτιμω γουεη που ειναι και υψηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας και να απολαμβανω το ζουμερο μου στεικ παραλληλα

----------


## andreasaxo

> πρωτιμω γουεη που ειναι και υψηλοτερης βιολογικης αξιας και να απολαμβανω το ζουμερο μου στεικ παραλληλα


 :03. Awesome:

----------


## Chrisis

λογω της κρεατινης που περιεχει κανει αυτη η πρωτεινη για το καλοκαιρι ή θα με θολωνει ??

----------


## Andreas C.

Όχι φίλε δεν θα έχεις τέτοιο θέμα αν και η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι μακριά από τέτοιου είδους πρωτεΐνες  :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

> Όχι φίλε δεν θα έχεις τέτοιο θέμα αν και η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι μακριά από τέτοιου είδους πρωτεΐνες


συμφωνώ φίλε Ανδρέα. Εδώ κοιτάμε το κρέας που παίρνουμε να είναι φρέσκο κ από αξιόπιστη πηγή κ θα πάω να πάρω μοσχάρι από την Αμερική σε σκόνη?? Σκεφτείτε το μερικοί...χώρια ότι η εταιρία δεν προσφέρει καμια πιστοποίηση ποιότητας και επίσης εμπιστεύομαι τον Bane (λείπει πολύ από το φόρουμ) που είχε πει από τι τις φτιάχνουν αυτές τις πρωτείνες και κόντεψα να... :02. Puke:

----------


## Nikosportara

παιδια μεχρι στιγμης εχω δοκιμασει τη γευση vanillia cherry αηδια.η σοκολατα τελεια.ποση ειναι η δοσολογια ομως γτ λεει το κουτι 37g το scoop αλλα δε μου φενονται για 37

----------


## Billys51

> παιδια μεχρι στιγμης εχω δοκιμασει τη γευση vanillia cherry αηδια.η σοκολατα τελεια.ποση ειναι η δοσολογια ομως γτ λεει το κουτι 37g το scoop αλλα δε μου φενονται για 37


Παρε ενα σκουπ και βαζε σκονη μεχρι να εχεις τα 37 γρ (χωρις το βαρος του σκουπ εννοειτε  :01. Razz:  ) για να παρεις μια ιδεα..

----------


## Nikosportara

για να ειμαι σιγουρος βαζω 1 μισι ετσι γινετε ακομα πιο χορταστικη και ειμαι και πιο σιγουρος ..

----------


## Billys51

ναι ομως φιλε ετσι δν ξερεις ποσο πρωτεινη παιρνεις

----------


## Nikosportara

οχι φιλαρακι στο σιτε απο το καταστημα που το αγορασα λεει 1- 2 σκουπ 23 γ - με 46γ δηλαδη..!οποτε εγω περνω γυρω στα 34 .αλλωστε καπου πηρε το ματι μου οτι μεχρι 30 γ αποροφα ο οργανισμος μας ...

----------


## DimGi

καλησπερα παιδια. παιρνω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη εξι μηνες. να κανω καποια παυση και να παρω whey ή να συνεχισω με την carnivor; ευχαριστω

----------


## vaggan

αμα θες να κανεις ενα οφ απο κρεατινη συνεχησε με ορο αλλιως δεν βλεπω το λογο να την σταματησεις

----------


## sobral

> καλησπερα παιδια. παιρνω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη εξι μηνες. να κανω καποια παυση και να παρω whey ή να συνεχισω με την carnivor; ευχαριστω


Καλύτερα να κάνεις ένα οφφ γιατί έχει μια νορμάλ ποσότητα κρεατίνης, ειδικά αν πίνεις 2 σκουπ τη μέρα.

----------


## DimGi

για τι χρονικο διαστημα μιλαμε οταν λεμε οφφ;κανενα μηνα περιπου;

----------


## sobral

> για τι χρονικο διαστημα μιλαμε οταν λεμε οφφ;κανενα μηνα περιπου;


Ναι κάνε ένα μήνα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Σε πολλες μελετες που εχω διαβασει για την κρεατινη γραφουν ότι μεχρι 5 γραμμαρια την ημερα μπορεις να τα περνεις συνεχεια χωρις να κανεις Off. Σε μια μελετη προπαντων ειχανε δοσει 5 γραμμαρια κρεατινης μονουδρικης την ημερα για διάστημα 2 χρονων και όταν τους εκαναν γενικες εξετασεις ειδαν ότι ηταν πιο υγιής από πριν. Χωρις πρόβλημα σε νεφρα και σικωτι. Μη παρω και κανεναν στο λαιμο μου φυσικά.

----------


## kvemperor

θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για αυτη την προτεινη .την παιρνω εδω και ενα χρονο και ειμαι γενικα αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.εσεις τι λετε ?την ξερεται?
λεει ειναι χωρις προσθηκη ζαχαρης εχει και αναβολικη δραση.εγω περνω την καθαρη και οχι την mass που ειναι με υδατανθρακα μεσα

----------


## vaggan

αφου εισαι ευχαριστημενος συνεχησε να την παιρνεις φιλε

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Μιας και υπήρχε συζήτηση γι’ αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη πριν λίγο καιρό, δείτε τη *εδώ* στο site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.

Παρόλο που έχουν βγει πλέον πολλές beef, και δεν ζητιέται όσο παλιά, να πούμε το εξής για τις γεύσεις: Οι πιο δημοφιλείς είναι η σοκολάτα (με προτίμηση σ’ εμάς 80%) και μετά λίγο η Peanut Butter. Παλιά φέρναμε και κάποιες Fruit Punch, Raspberry κ.τ.λ. που όμως δεν τις προτιμούσε κανένας.

----------

